# My "little" buck Django.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Just removed Django from his 2 does and decided to take some pics and weigh him. I knew he was a big boy but it was a bit of a shock to see his weight. He truly is a big boy - 91 grams! :shock:





































Maybe i should rename him Tank or something like that :lol:

His mom was a siamese from Henry van Raiij and dad was a big himalayan from my stock.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Gorgeous he is! Well I saw he has a crooked tail if he was born like that I would stop breeding him because it can give the babies spinal problems. he is gorgeous tho


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Adorable, he is so perfect. I don't see anything wrong with he tail except it is nice, thick, and long.  In the first picture it does look like that, but not in the others. You have one precious mouse there.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

He doesn't have a crooked tail, I've seen him a few times when visiting Sofie.  He is gorgeous as always.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

He sure looks huge. What's the average mouse weight?


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

He is just adorable!


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

He is as big as a rat. A GIANT. In Australia the mice are a lot lot smaller. I am amazed by his size and he is a truly beautiful colour. I would live to own him.


----------

